# MWPHGL of Texas Approves Cross Visitation!!!



## Blake Bowden (Nov 9, 2014)

Fantastic news from Bro. Frederic L. Milliken!

"Grand Master Wilbert M. Curtis addresses his Grand Lodge, The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas. Today Prince Hall Texas approved cross visitation with the Grand Lodge of Texas AF & AM which will vote on the same in December at its Grand Session."


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 9, 2014)

Outstanding news!


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 9, 2014)

Huzzah!!


----------



## Jorge Rojas Jr. (Nov 9, 2014)

How do you think the GL of Texas will respond?


----------



## mkmulin (Nov 9, 2014)

SMIB!


----------



## ebojones (Nov 9, 2014)

I was blessed to be seated in that room when he shared that good news. I am in hopes that it happens in December, and brothers can truely be brothers.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 9, 2014)

Jorge Rojas Jr. said:


> How do you think the GL of Texas will respond?



If there is a vote I would expect it to pass. It's a good day to be a Mason in Texas!


----------



## goomba (Nov 9, 2014)

I look forward to the day when this comes to pass in Alabama.


----------



## Chaz (Nov 9, 2014)

It is a great day indeed!


----------



## bupton52 (Nov 9, 2014)

Awesome news!!


----------



## chrmc (Nov 9, 2014)

Great news indeed. And I sure hope an implementation in December will happen.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm still in shock. I can remember just a few years ago the resistance to change, being labeled un-Masonic not to mention the countless emails I received railing against my support of inter-visitation. It's been a long road for all Masons but the day is coming when I can sit in a Lodge with a Prince Hall Brother! I said it before, but if/when this is ratified by both Grand Lodges, it will send a huge shockwave across the jurisdictions that are still holding out. The doors are going to be blown wide open for all regular Masons! Hats off to the Brethren on both sides who worked on getting this thing done.


----------



## tomasball (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't read the word "affiliation" there?


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 10, 2014)

One step at a time, Tomas. PHTX doesn't allow plural at all (presently).


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 10, 2014)

tomasball said:


> I don't read the word "affiliation" there?



On the one hand the existence of jurisdictions without multiple affiliation is not an issue having to do with historical injustices.

On the other hand the moral high ground is to offer it and let the other jurisdiction decide if they allow multiple affiliation.  Undertaking an agreement that specifies a restriction, any restriction, compared to "full traditional recognition" creates a second class citizenship status.

This is a chance for the GLofTX committee on fraternal relations to rise above.  Just make the vote be "full traditional recognition" and let other jurisdictions work out restrictions.


----------



## NickGarner (Nov 10, 2014)

I truly hope that GLofTX votes to allow full visitation. Unfortunately I can see the same tired excuses being trotted out as to why we should not recognize our Prince Hall brethren. I think the vote by The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas to allow cross visitation is a wonderful and brilliant move. The ball is now in our Grand Lodge's court.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 11, 2014)

This is one positive step towards an enLIGHTend future that I can truely support!!

I am looking forward to December!!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Nov 11, 2014)

The tentative agreement was struck between the officers from both Grand Lodges.  Interestingly, once the GM's got to talk face to face a lot of mis-conceptions were cleared up.  We have voted to ratify it and now it is up to the GL of Texas to do the same.  Does not allow plural membership but may allow associate membership as we allow that now.  Basically you are a non-voting member of the second lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 11, 2014)

Bro. Hill,
Do "associate members" pay dues?


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 12, 2014)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> Does not allow plural membership but may allow associate membership as we allow that now.



You say poh TAY tow.  I say puh TAH tow.  Language barriers are common among speakers of the same language.



> Basically you are a non-voting member of the second lodge.



Fun variation of details.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 12, 2014)

No, Brother Doug, you say potato, I say yam. There is a considerable difference in an associate member and a plural member.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## davidterrell80 (Nov 18, 2014)

Many of my Navy Shipmates were PH Masons. Several honored me by coming to my installation into the East. It was a good day as I introduced "Brother and Lieutenant Commander..." and "Worshipful Brother and Master Chief...". Their noble demeanor and sweet spirits made a great difference in the attitudes of the Brethren in my Lodge and added much to my pleasurable memories of the occasion. 

I was on the GLoTX Membership Committee 9-10 years ago filling an unfinished term for a deceased Brother... I supported a move towards recognition... and was not invited to a second term. It was not time yet. 40 years in the wilderness is not too long a wait for the hearts of men to change.


----------



## always_square (Nov 18, 2014)

The major difference between an Associate Membership and Plural Membership is an Associate Membership is solely for Master Masons who have resided in the Jurisdiction of Texas for at least six months, who is a financial member in good standings from another Prince Hall Jurisdiction.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you for clearing that up, Bro. Troy.


----------



## always_square (Nov 18, 2014)

My pleasure Bro. Bill.


----------



## Furtherlight (Nov 19, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## ebojones (Nov 26, 2014)

Getting close...


----------



## ebojones (Dec 6, 2014)

A blessed day indeed....


----------



## Jorge Rojas Jr. (Dec 7, 2014)

What day is the vote this month


----------



## crono782 (Dec 7, 2014)

It's already done.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 7, 2014)

Jorge Rojas Jr. said:


> What day is the vote this month


The vote occurred,  yesterday.


----------



## jspence5 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yesterday this was approved at the Grand Lodge of Texas.  As of Jan. 1, 2015 intervisitation is permitted.  I have requested instructions from the Grand Secretary of PH regarding proper protocol.  I will post the response to this forum.


----------



## Jorge Rojas Jr. (Dec 7, 2014)

What was the vote


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 8, 2014)

Jorge Rojas Jr. said:


> What was the vote


 
The Vote was in Favor of Intervisitation between both Grand Lodge's governed membership

See Above Replies within this and other Threads.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2014)

Jorge Rojas Jr. said:


> What was the vote



I take it there was not enough opposition to bother with a written ballot on the matter?  If that's the case then the vote was not counted and the only result was "pass".


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 8, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> I take it there was not enough opposition to bother with a written ballot on the matter?  If that's the case then the vote was not counted and the only result was "pass".


 
This is Correct.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 8, 2014)

A motion was made to table until next year, but gained no traction. The committee report (and thus amendment) passed easily.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 7, 2015)

A couple of months ago when I went to the MWPHGLofTX web page there was a lodge locator off the "GRAND LODGE INFORMATION" menu.  Now there is a district locator that points to the DDGMs.  Something that is true in every jurisdiction I have visited - Many DDGMs are unresponsive to email and under responsive to phone calls.  At a time when visitation is now a signed agreement this change is not something I see as a good sign.

At a Stated meeting I attended last night the legislation returns were read.  The report read was the status before the signed accord that listed 1 Jan 2015 as the day we could start visitation.

Some will think these cautious.  Some may think there is a middle ground between caution and obstruction.  My stance is that after 13 years there is and should be a rush.


----------



## JFS61 (Jan 10, 2015)

Remember the admonishment in regards to patience, my brother. As you no doubt have learned from our PHA brethren, there are many cowans and eavesdroppers out there trying to gain admittance into the west gate. The infrastructure and protocols necessary for the identification of the worthy from the profane need to be firmly set in place before both parties throw open their doors. Allow the mortar some time to temper properly.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 10, 2015)

JFS61 said:


> Remember the admonishment in regards to patience, my brother. As you no doubt have learned from our PHA brethren, there are many cowans and eavesdroppers out there trying to gain admittance into the west gate. The infrastructure and protocols necessary for the identification of the worthy from the profane need to be firmly set in place before both parties throw open their doors. Allow the mortar some time to temper properly.



Being on-line my reaction to that is "You never heard of the Internet"?  It is trivial to start at the UGLE website and move from there along the chain of regular and recognized jurisdictions and then to the lodge locator.  An agreement delayed is an agreement denied.  It's trivial to figure out if a man's jurisdiction is clandestine.  It's equally trivial to read the jurisdiction's name on his dues card and figure out it is recognized, especially when locally.  It is of course equally trivial to forge a dues card but no amount of delaying process will change that.


----------



## JFS61 (Jan 10, 2015)

Good grief my good brother, it is only the 10th of January, not the 10th of December. If the latter were the case, then I might concede your point. It took us many years of hard work from many good people to get us to this point. As before, allow those parties tasked with the great responsibility of turning this momentous decision into everyday reality the proper chance to do so, and without denigrating their efforts.

I do understand your passion regarding the matter, but as before, all good things in due time.


----------



## JFS61 (Jan 10, 2015)

.


----------



## Jorge Rojas Jr. (Jan 11, 2015)

Agreed! You have to give it time to evolve and grow.


----------



## dfreybur (May 11, 2015)

I just looked at my watch to see what time it is.  My watch says the time is now MAY.

MWGM - Brother Grand Secretary.  Before the end of this week you will print a roll of lodges and send the copy to the other Grand Secretary.  In addition download the list into a spreadsheet.  Put the spreadsheet on a USB stick.  Include the USB stick in the package with the hard copy.  Whack.

Why have not both of our MWGM's ordered this?  It's not rocket science my brothers.

Tick tock.  Tick tock.


----------



## tomasball (May 11, 2015)

The lists and protocols are already in the hands of the Lodge Secretaries.  Have been for a month.


----------



## dfreybur (May 15, 2015)

tomasball said:


> The lists and protocols are already in the hands of the Lodge Secretaries.  Have been for a month.



I miss a stated meeting because I handed in the rest of my affiliation paperwork and I didn't want to be present for the vote.  Of course that's when an announcement I'm interested in gets read.  Thanks for the word!

Of course nothing on the GLofTX web site.  Sigh.


----------



## MRichard (May 15, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> I miss a stated meeting because I handed in the rest of my affiliation paperwork and I didn't want to be present for the vote.  Of course that's when an announcement I'm interested in gets read.  Thanks for the word!
> 
> Of course nothing on the GLofTX web site.  Sigh.



There was an email about a month ago from the GLOT regarding this. I will message you the link. Not sure if this is what was read in the meeting though.


----------

